# DD 8" subs for home theater/music?



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got 4 DD 1008 subs and am trying to decide if I want to use them for my home theater (living room) setup. We listen to about 80/20 movies/music.

I haven't actually gotten the 1008's yet, they were an impulse buy on CAF as I've always wanted to play around with some 8" subs. I've also got a nice Fi Q 12" sub sitting around, essentially either the dd's or the fi will end up in the car, the other will serve for home use. Power will be provided by the parts express 1000 watt (4 ohms) home amp that is on sale right now:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-810&dotd=121407&orefer=dotd&orefer=dotd

Any suggestions, input on what you'd do?


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

If I had them I'd put them in 2 transmission lines.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

nadaclue,

Either way will work, probably the 12 in the car and the 8's in home.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I threw a TB 740C 8" in a .66cf sealed box powered by a 150/250w PE amp and played the Star Wars Phantom Menace DVD for my wife...she couldn't believe how loud and low that little sub went...I'm going to port it pretty soon for a friend to play with in his new HT attic room...

I'm fixing to use a spare AA Atlas 12" to replace my JBL E150P 10" powered home sub....

Jeremy


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

niceguy said:


> I threw a TB 740C 8" in a .66cf sealed box powered by a 150/250w PE amp and played the Star Wars Phantom Menace DVD for my wife...she couldn't believe how loud and low that little sub went...I'm going to port it pretty soon for a friend to play with in his new HT attic room...
> 
> I'm fixing to use a spare AA Atlas 12" to replace my JBL E150P 10" powered home sub....
> 
> Jeremy


Now your talking !!

How much power ?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

For what, the Atlas?? For now, I'm going to use the PE plate amp that's powering the TB sub (after double checking the power/ohm rating) and throw the Atlas in a 3-4cf, low tuned box most likely....Not final on specs/tuning yet, but it'll be something that's good for music and HT....

I may also try out a Memphis HPO 15" that I planned on putting in my work van


----------

